

Ask HN: How do you manage client projects which need lots of copy and images - iantimothy

For our current way of working, we share an Excel sheet which states what assets (i.e. images and copy) are needed and what's been delivered.  The client will drop the files into a Dropbox folder and update the Excel spreadsheet.  I'm finding this way of working inefficient because a good number of times, files are just dropped into folders with no organization, no context and no update of the Excel spreadsheet.  Tons of emails still need to be sent to know what's happening in the Dropbox folder.<p>Does anyone have a better way to manage the sharing of assets between client and vendor for projects.
======
bigiain
It isn't a perfect solution, but we often use unfuddle ( <http://unfuddle.com>
) for that. You can attach files to tickets, and set milestones to be
dependant on tickets, so it's always easy to send a client a report showing
which outstanding tickets allocated to them are holding up a particular
milestone.

It introduces a lot of "project management" administrative work, which we're
still struggling with deciding which projects benefit enough from it to
account for the extra time spent in the project management tool, and which
projects are small enough that letting one person "own" the project and deal
with all that manually is worth the risk of dropping things on the floor
occasionally.

There's a free level of account (2 users, 200mB storage) you can use to test
drive it...

------
ra
Any ticketing system that supports attachments is OK.

